
10x more selective - pw
http://yosefk.com/blog/10x-more-selective.html
======
mpbm
That's awesome! He puts into words something that I've been trying to explain
for years.

I'm leaving the military and a big part of it is the "can do attitude" or
"loyalty before cleverness." Basically, because the chain of command cannot be
subverted (for lots of good reasons) we end up doing a ton of work that just
gets thrown away.

To simplify, Yossi says that the way to be 10x is to learn how and when to
tell your management you're not going to do the thing. That's not only not an
option in the military, it's literally illegal. We end up doing way too much
stuff that gets abandoned and we regularly do useless work specifically
because it emphasizes the point that we have to come to terms with doing
useless work (to develop and prove loyalty).

